# Radiance Hazer Problem



## SCZachary (Jun 10, 2017)

We have a LeMaitre Radiance hazer that has been giving us problems. It recently completely stopped outputting. I discovered that the bottom of the unit was filled with burnt fluid, which I think is the source of the other problems. I cleaned it out, hoping it was just a really bad clog.

Turned it on in solo mode, and nothing. Neither the fan nor the pump are running. I noticed that the ready light is steady on, but the dmx light is flashing. On our other working unit, the dmx light is off when dmx is disconnected. 

I'm concerned that it might be a circuit board issue from the flooding. Does this sound right or does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 10, 2017)

The service manual describes a cleaning process that is more aggressive than I think most people would think necessary (including using a screwdriver to scrape most, but not all, of the burnt fluid from the vaporizing chamber). If you unit still isn't happy put it in stand alone mode (operator's manual if you don't know how) and see if you can spin up the fan and/or pump manually. The coating on the circuit board does a pretty good job of protecting the board from damage so it is usually other things inside the unit that fail like the pump, fuses, and the rotary DMX address switches that are attached to the board, but not coated.


----------



## BlackoutGo (Oct 8, 2017)

Once you have cleaned one of these it will take you 10 minutes top (after it has cooled off). I suggest turning it off, opening the machine up, removing the heat/insulation guard with a pair of pliers, stop there and go for your meal break. When you get back then you shouldn’t burn your hands removing the nuts and washers. Be careful with the gasket. Grab a flat head screwdriver and go to town on the built up burned fluid. Flush with water and wipe with a towel. Grab the proper drill bit and clean nozzles attached to the aluminum block. Reassemble (making sure the nuts are correctly tightened). Plug it back in. Go for coffee. Should be warm enough to test when you get back. Make sure dmx address is correct as you might have bumped it. Sometimes a power cycle is needed if you changed the address. 
Side note, I have to clean mine more often than normal as my heat exchanger is starting to fail. It is. Great machine as nearly every part is easily user replaceable.


----------



## haleysvomit (Feb 22, 2018)

SCZachary said:


> We have a LeMaitre Radiance hazer that has been giving us problems. It recently completely stopped outputting. I discovered that the bottom of the unit was filled with burnt fluid, which I think is the source of the other problems. I cleaned it out, hoping it was just a really bad clog.
> 
> Turned it on in solo mode, and nothing. Neither the fan nor the pump are running. I noticed that the ready light is steady on, but the dmx light is flashing. On our other working unit, the dmx light is off when dmx is disconnected.
> 
> I'm concerned that it might be a circuit board issue from the flooding. Does this sound right or does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance.






I am in the same boat right now! did you find an answer for which way it goes? 

Haley


----------



## OntheBurner (Apr 7, 2018)

I am having a similar problem with leaking black haze fluid in our Ultratec Radiance Hazer - However our unit is still running. Our problem is that I cannot get the haze to COMPLETELY stop outputting once the unit is turned on. Once it's heated up it will continuously output a small amount of haze (similar to if the unit were running at ~10%) and I cannot seem to get that to stop.


----------



## BlackoutGo (Apr 7, 2018)

First check that you have RDM turned off on that line of DMX. Make sure your address is correct, and make sure it is terminated. Test/swap out the dmx cable going to it. Open it up, check your hoses, blow them out and run water through them, and make sure all the connections do have cable ties to clamp it. There is a plastic valve that is in the fluid that's direction does matter (I can't remember at this moment which way [if you've never opened it up, it should be correct]).

Is the fluid leaking out of the nozzle, if so that points to a heating issue. The hazer can take several minutes to stop producing haze if the heating element is acting up. 

There are many parts that it could be, even more so to diagnose remotely, if you feel comfortable, open it up and inspect parts, and use the maintenance manual for reference. If not I suggest sending it in.


----------



## Apmccandless (May 3, 2018)

You should email ultratec support. They walked me through my Radience Hazer issues. For your specific issue you should check to make sure the air line is connected and that the air pump is running. I seem to remember having a similar problem with mine when my air pump died.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jun 27, 2019)

Having a similar issue with ours. Warmed it up and set it to output via DMX only to come back and find the fan running full speed and it spitting out warm haze juice all over the floor. Did the cleaning procedure but to no avail. Couple odd things- after cleaning I started it back up, the green light came on within a minute or so which was unusual since it usually takes several minutes to warm up. Also at one point it was flashing the green light, but with a burst of three quick flashes at a time. I can't find anything about trouble codes, but that's what it seemed like. The pump seems to be working as does the fan. The vaporizer chamber feels warm, but not hot. Bad heater? Gonna email support too.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 27, 2019)

Ultratec support is excellent. It might need a new thermal disc assembly (heater element). It's pretty easy to confirm measuring the resistance. Replacement parts are reasonably priced.

[email protected]
866-534-5557


----------



## Olddog (Aug 29, 2019)

3 quick flash means the machine is gone into over temp and the fan goes on full also, if you miss seeing this and it's still heating the thermal switch will trip and kill the power to the block.
If you take to long between cleaning it can force fluid out the gasket, once in the insulation it will burn and smell. When you shut off the haze you need to let the machine run to dry out the fluid in the inlet tubes and block or it will start hazing when you warm it up again.

BlackoutGo said:


> Once you have cleaned one of these it will take you 10 minutes top (after it has cooled off). I suggest turning it off, opening the machine up, removing the heat/insulation guard with a pair of pliers, stop there and go for your meal break. When you get back then you shouldn’t burn your hands removing the nuts and washers. Be careful with the gasket. Grab a flat head screwdriver and go to town on the built up burned fluid. Flush with water and wipe with a towel. Grab the proper drill bit and clean nozzles attached to the aluminum block. Reassemble (making sure the nuts are correctly tightened). Plug it back in. Go for coffee. Should be warm enough to test when you get back. Make sure dmx address is correct as you might have bumped it. Sometimes a power cycle is needed if you changed the address.
> Side note, I have to clean mine more often than normal as my heat exchanger is starting to fail. It is. Great machine as nearly every part is easily user replaceable.



check to see if you have a clean and flat surface between the heater block and the vaporizer block.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 29, 2019)

I should have followed up. Exactly right, it was an overtemp situation, but we think it was related to the DMX arrangement I was running. I added it to the end of a long chain with some lights we were renting in front of it. Got a little funky and it started working again when I put it direct off the opto. Unfortunately, the output was hit or miss. Fan speed would respond to DMX, but not the output. We got through the show and I haven't had time to fiddle with it since. Maybe after Dorian has her way with us I'll look at it again.


----------

